# Anyone interested in an WCA tournament near Charlottesville, VA?



## William123456 (Sep 24, 2017)

We are hosting an WCA tournament near Charlottesville, VA. Leave a comment below if you are interested, if there's more than 10 response we will hold it.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, also can I suggest events?


----------



## William123456 (Sep 24, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, also can I suggest events?


Definitely!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 24, 2017)

My suggestions, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, skewb and square 1


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 24, 2017)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!1!11!!!!!111!!!11!!!!!!!!!


----------

